# bringing squash seeds in Mexico



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello! I am a resident in Oaxaca, and I'd like to have a friend bring me some dry packaged seeds of yellow crook-necked squash from the US. I'm having difficulty in finding out if that's a prohibited item to cross the border - only generalities about agricultural products. Who knows the definitive answer on whether I can get those seeds here or not? Thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Stick them in a pocket in your suitcase. If they want them they'll take them. Just say you didn't know. No big deal


----------



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the tip! I'll try it.


----------



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

I had a friend bring me dill seeds and pickling spices with out any issues what so ever. Here is a link that might help a bit.

Bringing Food, Plants and Animals into Mexico


----------



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you! I appreciate your help and advice. I'm going to have a friend pack them in his luggage and hope that they arrive. Pretty harmless little things, packaged yellow crooked neck squash seeds!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dlnelsonroca said:


> ... Pretty harmless little things, packaged yellow crooked neck squash seeds!


I guess I will be a grinch. I no nothing about crooked neck squash and whether it is already growing in Mexico, but ...

In the past there have occasionally been terrible consequences when people import foreign plants or animals into an environment. They can upset a balance and overwhelm native species. I tried to find some information about bringing seeds to Mexico, but the best I could find was that it was okay unless they were from restricted countries. But I couldn't find a list of what were restricted countries. I suggest you find out if it is legal before trying to smuggle them in unnoticed. Finally, I guess I would ask why it is important to grow this particular squash here. There are a large selection of squashes already grown locally.


----------



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I suggest you find out if it is legal before trying to smuggle them in unnoticed. Finally, I guess I would ask why it is important to grow this particular squash here. There are a large selection of squashes already grown locally.


Thanks for the suggestion and comments. I was hoping to definitively answer the legality question with this original forum post! The yellow crooked neck squash is very similar to the calabacito zucchini that we eat locally. I was conversing with some Mexican friends in our village about it, and essentially they just wanted to see what it looked like and tasted like (sweeter than zucchini!). The plant itself is not invasive, less so than the calabaza that my friends harvest for their own eating, and so I thought I'd do it just for fun. I think what I'll do is initiate an Internet search concerning possible contraindications to introducing this squash into a tropical environment to have peace of mind about this before doing it. Thanks again!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dlnelsonroca said:


> Thanks for the suggestion and comments. I was hoping to definitively answer the legality question with this original forum post! The yellow crooked neck squash is very similar to the calabacito zucchini that we eat locally. I was conversing with some Mexican friends in our village about it, and essentially they just wanted to see what it looked like and tasted like (sweeter than zucchini!). The plant itself is not invasive, less so than the calabaza that my friends harvest for their own eating, and so I thought I'd do it just for fun. I think what I'll do is initiate an Internet search concerning possible contraindications to introducing this squash into a tropical environment to have peace of mind about this before doing it. Thanks again!


I found a couple of documents that talk about the importation of seeds. NOM-028-FITO-1995 I am not sure how helpful it will be. It looks like squash seeds from the US are okay if they have been treated with TFA or are treated with TFA at the border. But I couldn't find what TFA is.


----------



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

From what I was told, as long as it is packaged and in the checked luggage, then its fine. Ive even brought unopened packages of chili serrano back to canada! I was searched in both Canada and Mexico, both times they seen it and didnt say anything about it! Also, as a Canadian, I NEED my Tim Hortons and beef jerky!! haha And get that flown down here with friends quite often, no issues at all!


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I would love to have seeds for those gigantic pumpkins, the 1,000 pounders, but am not even seriously considering trying it. too many risks. Just as most folks aren't doctors, most folks are not experts on pests which can accidentally be brought in to a nation. So, as much as I'd like to show family in Mexico what a gigantic pumpkin looks like, I am not going to take a risk at all.


----------

